# selling soap formula



## nebetmiw (Mar 9, 2013)

OK, this comes from the how large your batch thread here.

 For those that are selling, and to help all those of us planning too.  I would do an avg here or pick one event as example.

1) How many formulas do you make for selling?  By this I mean say 1 veggi only, 1 AO, salt version, milk version , you get the idea.  Just give a number no need to tell each one.

2) How many scents types do you sell?  I.E. 5, 10, 15 or how many you set up at a fair or market to sell that day.

3) Does the scent dictate the amount you bring or make to sell?

4) Is each scent a different color? Or are some scents come in two colors like a black base or red base, for same scent to have more appeal to more people.  You know some might like a black swirl of that scent but other preferthe red version.  I know most pick soap based on scent just wondering if anyone has tried this color thing too.

5) How many samples do you make for those that you are selling?  We all know samples sell best.


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 9, 2013)

1) currently i make 2 working on more for special skin.
2) depends on the event but sell at least 12 sometimes sell as much as 20 for bigger events
3) i sell my classics like omh the most so i will double those.
4)scent is basically same color though swirling pattern might be different.
5) i try to bring around 100 samples they usually sell fast.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 9, 2013)

1. I have about 5 formulas
2. I have anywhere between 20 and 30 different scents at any given time
3. I make larger batches of my best sellers, so yes, scent dictates how many I bring
4. Each scent is a different color, or combination of colors
5. Am I the only one that gives out samples for free? I usually have a dozen or so of each scent but I don't always have all of them with me.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 9, 2013)

1. I have 2 formulas I with some milks and clays and silk and one "plain"
2. It all depends on the event in question. I am currently in the process of setting up for one in May so I should have about 10-15 variations in scent
3. I will bring more "commonly looked for" scents like OMH and vanilla and lavender (ick) this will be my first soaping event so I will see what sells most
4. The scent dictates what color I make the soap, so most of my soaps are different colors with swirls...
5. I plan on having cut end pieces for free samples and small "tarts" in sample bags for sale.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Mar 9, 2013)

question: why (what) the difference in formulas ? for skin types or creating a "high" end soap ? difference in prices ?


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 9, 2013)

1. I have my basic go to recipe
2. Salt bar recipe
3. Beer/wine/cider/or Coconut milk recipe
4. My basic recipe plus a butter (cocoa/Shea/mango)
5. Recipes based on skin condition, or other specialty purpose.

I still price all my soaps the same...it basically averages out, but I should probably reevaluate that with a few of my recipes. :think:


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 9, 2013)

I make a plain recipe that is just Olive, Coconut, Palm and Castor oils with EO or unscented (will eventually like to try coloring with clays/natural colorants) to satisfy those who might be vegans or "au naturale" enthusiasts etc. My "regular" recipe includes goat's milk, white clay and silk and I use both EO and/or FO in those for pretty and smelly soaps (to my liking).


----------



## Marilyna (Mar 9, 2013)

1.  I make one recipe and only change the scents and colors.  I make only a couple with additives - oatmeal and kelp.

2.  Working on my new line.  Will probably have about 15, ultimately.

3.  

4.  Only one color/design per scent

5.  Only making 2 oz bars (a new thing I'm trying out)

Trying to keep thing very simple this time.


----------



## bobbie.johnson (May 23, 2013)

This is very interesting


----------



## bodhi (May 23, 2013)

Most of my products are herbal and formulated for specific purposes.  So, for soaps;

1) 20+ and maybe 5 different 'all purpose' soaps

2)  I don't use many intentional scents so not sure how to answer this one.  They're all different.

3) Sometimes. 

4) It usually works out that way but not always.

5) I give samples(scraps/trimmed ends, etc) away free.  (people sell samples?  new thread coming up)


----------



## pamielynn (May 23, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> 1. I have about 5 formulas
> 2. I have anywhere between 20 and 30 different scents at any given time
> 3. I make larger batches of my best sellers, so yes, scent dictates how many I bring
> 4. Each scent is a different color, or combination of colors
> 5. Am I the only one that gives out samples for free? I usually have a dozen or so of each scent but I don't always have all of them with me.



Nope, I give out little (I mean *little*) slices in a zippie bag, with the soap name and my web address. Works really well for those who are "just browsing". I also put one or two of these in shipped orders.

I don't know that I would pay for a "sample". Maybe a selection of smaller sized soaps.


----------

